# Thor and Loki- Ongoing Picture Thread



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Thor and Loki are now 14 weeks old and I’m excited to start their picture thread.  After the recent well check up by the avian vet they are weighing in at 41.5g (Loki) and 46.3g (Thor). We are going through quite a molt right now and it’s pin feathers galore! Thor has been losing his blue cheeks and Loki is now the proud owner of one giant throat spot. They have been a delight!








Hoping for some help with the pin feathers. Thor puts his head out for some scratches. Loki much prefers to do it herself. 









Loki, proud of her big girl spot. 








When we first got them at 7 weeks. Love at first sight for the whole family.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Such beautiful budgies! I will be looking forward to lots of updates on this thread. 💚💚*


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Thank you!! Look forward to adding photos as they grow!


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Thor is almost all free of his blue cheeks. He has been sure to show off his fluffiness for whoever is willing to watch and if you try to take a picture chances are he will want to play with the phone. 

















Loki has been living up to her name. She is a character. Her favorite activity has been hanging upside down or doing cartwheels at the corner of her cage. She constantly has me cracking a smile.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thor is so handsome and that last photo of Loki cracks me up 🤣 She looks mischievous for sure


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Thank you!! She is truly a mischievous one. Her antics keep us laughing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love it when budgies do the "corner of the cage cartwheels!". Both of your beauties are looking gorgeous as always!*


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

It’s such a fun sight! I managed to grab some photos and it makes me laugh every time. Thor looks like he is trying to learn the way of the cartwheel from Loki. Either that or he is super unimpressed.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I think they just did "get help" 🤣 🤣


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

I think so too! They are so silly! 🤣


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OMG! Those two pictures made me chortle right out loud! Keep 'em comin'.*


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Ha love that and will do!


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

Loki has been proudly displaying her big girl cere. Her cere is now completely brown and she still has all the sass in the world. 😆








Thor is still a fan of posing and it’s been a delight seeing his cheek patch change. I don’t know what it is with these two but they certainly act like their Marvel counterparts. Thor is much more calm and acts like a protector while Loki is always up to something. 😄


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hilarious, that portrait of Loki above is literally perfect. Are you sure she's not one of the variants...? Lol. You can SEE the sass  

Thor is also adorable!


----------



## Ellipoo (9 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Hilarious, that portrait of Loki above is literally perfect. Are you sure she's not one of the variants...? Lol. You can SEE the sass
> 
> Thor is also adorable!


Thank you!! I think she just may be a variant. It would make a lot of sense. She is a firecracker.


----------

